# My first...splashed?



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I assume they're splashed, tri x pew breeding.

They are all lovely and chunky, never seen milk bellies like what these get, on a baby before, crazy.
Darker ones looked foxed, which obviously are not very good for standard, the lighter marked ones i'll be interested to see their underside once a bit bigger, they may be good for further breeding


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the provisional standard for splashed, but the first three look really nice. I particularly like the one on the top right - the markings look well spread and even. It will be interesting to see how they turn out as they grow.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

From what i am lead to believe (and knowing me i will be wrong, but no description or pics on NMC site) that the splashing should be distinctive and evenly spread over the entire body with as much splashing on the underside as topside preferred, but no patches or blocky markings like the one on the left there as good example as what it should not be.

Obviously, my first litter and not even from splashed breeding so its not surprising they are not near to standard


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a special interest group set up for splashed. That may be helpful. BTW what colour is the mouse on the right hand side of the bottom pic? Blue? It may just be my screen but i can't see the markings on it.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes i've seen the group, but its completely dead, dunno who made it but they seem the only people using it.

I have my own group on fb anyway to discuss and share


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Loganberry may know what is happening with the Splashed Group


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is really curious to see; these babies appear to have white backgrounds. Am I wrong? Aren't these very much like the merlish/roanish litters I've been trying to sort out and make sense of?

Splashes are supposed to be color on a base color that is a diluted form off the splashes. Chocolate would be against coffee or beige, black against brown or beige, and the exceptions would be the lighter colors which dilute to white or nearly white ( bone, cream).

Take a look at these and compare:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

MojoMouse said:


> There's a special interest group set up for splashed. That may be helpful.


This group is no longer available.


----------

